# JAN/FEB CYCLERS



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

​


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks shellebell.

yeah i'm the first, never been first before.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi ,
Can I join you too.

I'm due to start down reg on 27th Dec, Baseline scan 12th Jan and EC wk Jan 26th.
Lots of    

Lisa .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck girls


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you all lots of  

Not sure when we'll be cycling again yet. Wont be January as we are heading off somewhere warm and sunny (and hopefully cheap!) for a week after our appointment for NHS IUI on 14th January. I am not sure whether they will allow us to do IUI - as we had to have ICSI rather than IVF this time around - so from that I assume that DHs swimmers were not that great? 

Otherwise we are probably going to wait to wait for our NHS ICSI go - no idea where we are on that waiting list - but if they'll do IUI and it wont delay another ICSI cycle then we'll go for it! 

Good luck everyone
x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just putting a placemarker in on this new thread for later.  At work so can't stop right now!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck hopefully ill be feb/march depending on my cycle, unfortunatley due to these inconsiderate abnormal cells i have to get rid of those first on 30th dec and then have 4-6 weeks to wait.  Nevermind-hoping that 2009 will give us all BFP


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had AF this week so if JE says we're ok to go next time then I guess it'll be early Feb to DR for me!

Jule, hope all goes ok with your appt on 30th


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Laura, feel mad that my smear was abnormal but glad that it has been picked up early. 

Seems like lots of us will be trying again early next year, good luck to us all.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoping 2009 is going to be real lucky for you lot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we will all be cycling soon enough girls

enjoy the break


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I get VERY emotional for anyone ttc and wanted to wish you guys all the luck in world for 2009. My sister in law and brother with luck should be starting a cycle in 2009 and i have everything crossed for them too.

  and Happy Christmas.

Sarah


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi can I join you please?

I have got planning appoint for first go at ICSI on 13th Jan, so hoping that treatment will follow as soon as poss after that appoint. New to it all so not sure how long the wait is following from the appointment. 

Good luck to all


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all, hope you had a good Christmas and were not ill like me, i have had a stinker of a cold.


Just wondering if i could join you, i start down reg on 5th jan and base line scan on 19th, this is our 2nd go first time i has strange eggs and embryos so no ET. Fingers crossed i get 1 good egg this time, its all we need.

Fingers crossed for everyone 
ceri xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome mrs skinny   wishing you best of luck for 2009


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pixtrix good luck with your appointment

welcome mrs skinny


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pixtrix & Mrs Skinny & good luck with your cycles.

I can't wait to start, just hoping JE says it's ok to go again straight away.  

Wishing us all loads of luck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura when are you seeing JE?

Pitrix and Miss Skinny good luck with your cycles and welcome


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jule,
Our appt is a week today, 6th Jan.  Not long and if we can start asap I think it'll be about end Jan for D/R.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Started down reg on Dec 27th and having baseline on 12th.  Feeling really tired at mo 
but I think thats all the rushing around at Christmas.

Good luck everyone.   

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think christmas has worn me out too ...good luck lisa and happy new year


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks ladies

Good luck to us all!


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi everyone

lisa - i was just wondering what drugs are you going to use??  This time i am planing on using the gonal f 900iu pen.  I have to start my down reg drug on monday, i am really not looking forward to it, my DH goes back to Germany on the 6th so i will be doning all the appointments and injections on my own.

xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome mrs skinny and pix trix hope you appointments go well

laura good luck with janet i hope she says you can start straight away


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow Mrs Skinny, hope your first jab goes well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck mrsskinny happy jabbing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck mrs skinny what time are you jabbing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura good luck tomorrow huni


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi, the first one went in an 6 oclock, god i forgot how much it stings, i did not sleep a wink last night i so hope i do tonight but chances are slim as DH goes back to Germany tomorrow, i am so going to miss him.  How is everyone else LJE how are you getting on?
Cardifflaura good luck for tomorrow hope you can start asap xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done mrs skinny glad first jab went well. good luck with the rest.

laura good luck for your appointment tomorrow i hope you get to start soon.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good evening ladies - I'm back now after a spell of not logging on.
Laura, I have an appointment tomorrow also. My TIC! I hope it all goes well for you hun.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath good to have you back. how are you. gosh a tic appointment will you be starting tx soon.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep! How about you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done mrs skinny hope you manage to sleep ..we will keep you company whilst hubbys away   laura best of luck for tomorrows appoinment ...hope you can start soon   you too cath oh you will get your dates !


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath i plan to wait until march when dh will have had his back op  ( jan 19th hopefully) and that will be one less thing to stress about.
well good luck for tomorrow let us no how you get on.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow Jan 19th is very close, I hope they dont cancel again. Good luck with that. I will let you all know. Cheers


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.  I'm pleased to be getting on with it provided we're ok to go.  I've been trying to work out when EC would be but my cycles are a bit messed up so that's difficult.  Possibly would be first week in March.  It takes ages doesn't it - first appt in Jan and EC not til March!

Good luck tomorrow for you too Cath.

Well done on your first jab Mrs Skinny.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow laura


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls, 
How are you all?
I haven't posted for a while , sorry.
I'm into my second week of Supercur and am feeling tired, 
DH doesn't seem to understand this !!!!

Lisa


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck with your appts tomorrow ladies


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi lisa ..whens your next scan  ? have you got rough dates yet


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck with your appts today Cath and Laura x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you!

Lisa, are you feeling any better today?  I don't think it's easy for our other halfs to understand how it feels.  Just make sure you rest plenty and look after yourself.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh lisa sorry your feeling bad hun, men could never understand the feelings of down reg and how easy it would be to kill


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, you're right but for their own safety it might be better if they knew what it was like on DR!!  Just need to tell them to hide all sharp objects perhaps.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im a flipping nightmare down regulating and luke even told JE this lol

he just ignores me which makes me even madder


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my word I will be a nightmare for sure then, I am bad enough with my cycle anyway!! Oh well at least he used to it!! Godd luck all with your appoints.

Good luck all with your appoints and Kara when my DP had his pre-op at the Heath, we were pleasantly surprised how soon the appoint for the op was.
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

really hun

was it day surgery?

the trouble is Mr G only does ops every other week lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It was day surgery. Can't remember the name of the consultant now because we thankfully were able to cancel. It was for electroejaculation but thankfully he didn't need it in the end! I used to laugh saying that if he had it done awake he'd feel a tiny bit of what us women feel!! Bless him he has been through alot, but we have thankfully got plenty stored.

If I remember right the appoint was for within 8 weeks and that was with the theatre being leant out every few months for that type of treatment. So you should be soon

Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im hoping on 4 to 6 weeks, still too long though lol

im raging to go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great he didn't need it is the end hun, you must have been pleased


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it will be more like 4-6.

Waiting is horrid. Next week can't come soon enough for me. Tho think have read somewhere on here that funding has run out so prepared not to be starting tx for a while   

Hope you get appoint real soon

was fab he didn't need in the end. He even had to go through vibro all in the end of us deciding to go without his meds for a while and manage himself!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i read funding has ran out, its so sad that there are so many of us

saying that if you can get into prep for it eg down reg and have ec in april thats not too bad at all

i hate waiting, in march i will have been having tx in cardiff for 4 years, 4 years will not become 5


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

4 years of tx is a long time. In March I  have been ttc for nearly 5 years but no tx yet and that gets me down so can only imagine what it must be like for you. 

No you will not get to 5 years, your next go will be the one that works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

7 days and your'll be on the road


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sure will  

Here'sto 2009 being the year for us all


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi all, hope your all ok.  Would you believe it, i am on day 3 of down reging and now i have a water infection so i feel like crap, my back hurts, my stomach hurts i have a headache and i miss my husband so much, i think i may be a mess by the end of this month, never mind it will be worth it if it works.

how is everyone else? now i have depressed you with my story 
take care ceri xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you haven't depressed me hun, check the chit chat thread for my **** day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ceri, sorry you're having a bad day  
Looks like I'll be about 3 weeks behind you with down reg!  
I can't wait though despite it all being a bit grim.  I've not had any side effects on previous cycles but you never know if I'll be 3rd time lucky!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mrs skinny sorry you feel like crap ..hope you feel better soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just thought we could do with some of this for all those having tx now or soon:


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good thinking laura  wishing you all lots and lots of luck and  x x x x x x x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

and lots and lots from me

[fly]                       [/fly]


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,
How are you all?

Kara - How are you hun? Did everything go ok? Sorry to haer about your Car, glad DH is ok.

Had a really bad day yesterday, very bad Migraine. Had to go to bed straight after dinner.
Worried today because I still haven't had my period and my baseline is due on Monday!!!!
Has this happened to anyone before? What will happen if I don't have a period?

Good Luck to you all.  

Lisa xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Lisa, sorry you've had a bad headache. I think d/r can do that unfortunately.  I can't help re baseline as I've not had that problem, although on the last cycle my period was v v light and baseline was fine.

Kelly - look at you showing off by making the fairy dust move across the screen     I'm cr*p at the techy stuff on FF, everyone else can do all the flash things.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

laura dnt worry i cant do the moving stuff either   lisa i would phone clinic fri and ask what happens if no af by monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa hun, you have plenty of time for af yet, ive even started af the day before baseline

down reg effects me badly too, are you drinking lots of water as this helps

i bet af will come by friday, what time is your scan on monday?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lisa ..  my first time af arrived on the morning of the scan so dont worry there is still time, if not they may still want you to go for a scan and then they may give you tablets to shead your lining (its what they told me as i was worrying it would not arrive !) xx


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Lisa, my baseline is on the 19th and the nurse told me to phone them on the Friday if my AF had not arrived, they said thats why the EC day can be flexable, its strange we spend so many months hoping for AF not to arrive and it does and when we want it to it decides to stay away.

I'm feeling alot better today but i am going to a pantomime on Saturday so if you here on the news of a junky in the toilets of the new theater don't worry its only me giving myself my jab lol


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

omg kara just read about your car, was it the skyline??

Chris crashed his two weeks after he had it imported, thankfully he was ok and he could fix the car, the main thing to remember is a car can be replaced eventually. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hun it was the skyline, its a mess to say the least

glad your feeling better today

drinking lots of water helps a little with down reg


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Thanks foe all your advice 

I telephoned Hos today and they told me to ring again on Monday morning as I may have AF over the weekend and it doesn't always matter if I haven't finished bleeding. They may want to see me or even put it off by a day or two.  We will have to wait and see.

I'll keep drinking the water Kara.

I'm so glad there are you ladies to talk to throuigh all of this xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed af shows her face, i know it can be disheartening when this happens but try not to get down


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok girls, I just need AF to arrive now hopefully sometime this week so I can plan my tx dates.  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

AF arrived on Friday but still going. 
Have to phone hospital in the morning to see whether or not they want me to go in.  

Lets hope I can start next lot of drugs soon.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa good luck with your baseline , fingers crossed you can start stimms and start to feel better


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck with your baseline Lisa, I'm sure you will start stimms v soon. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya cath how are you?

when do you start?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Kara, I start down reg on the 21st. I'm booked i for EC week of the 16th Feb!! Not long now.
I am really   that this is the one!
How are you? I bet you can't wait to get your op out of the way and are on count down.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope your scan went ok for today lisa    

Ohh thats exciting for you cath   that this will be the one as well hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lisa hope baseline scan went well today and that you can start you next drug. 

laura hope af arrives soon for you. 

cath good luck i'm sure this is the one for you.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, how did it go today hun?

Girls, I think I may need an AF dance??  Absolutely no sign and it's D29 today I think.  

I have the suprecur in the fridge and I'm ready to go!!!  Seeing my GP on Thurs to see if they'll fund the menopur.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

How was your scan Lisa? Are you starting stimms?
Can I ask a question girls, do you have to keep suprecur in fridge and menopur cos I never have in previous cycles. I'm sure the nurse said as long as it doesn't get too warm, but she also said one lady left hers on top of a radiator and it didn't make any difference!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always keep mine in the fridge but think as long as its doesnt get above 25c its ok


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I always keep mine in the fridge Cath although I don't think it has to be there.  If the heating's on in your house perhaps it may get a bit warm though. I think I was told first time to keep all of it in the fridge.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i hope your af comes soon so you can count down


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara.  I had first week in March in my mind for EC but that was based on AF early this week.  Still, as long as I'm on the journey again I'll feel ok about it.  It's the waiting that's worse.


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi all, Lisa how did it go?? I am waiting for my AF now i am getting really stressed. i had such a bad day yesterday, about five years ago i caught herpes  down there from my husband's lip and i have never had a it again until yesterday, so i phoned the hospital straight away and spoke to one of the nurses she had to speak to someone else and phone me back , when she phoned me back she said i had to get my DR or GUM clinic to confirm and then they would have to stop treatment, well you can imagine i was in a mess, i could not stop crying, because i work with my Dr and all my workmates can see my files i wanted to go to the gum clinic, when i phoned them they said that they did not have to see me i had it confirmed 5 years ago and they only treat on the first episode so i felt stuck in the middle, she then told me to phone back IVF wales and ask to speak to the consultant because as far as she was aware it would not make any difference to treatment because it should be gone in a few days.  Luckily when i phoned back Mrs Evans answered the phone, so i told her all that had happened and she said carry on taking the injection, there is no need to stop treatment it should be gone in a few days and it would only really be a problem if it was when i had EC.  The nurse was on about if i have another bout when i give birth, i was really upset then i said i know it is only dangerous if its the first episode, i have it, it will be with me for life and if i stop treatment the same thing could happen time and time again.  

God why do things have to be co complicated.

take care ceri x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun what a horrid day for you but thank god you don't need to stop your text

hope it clears up asap


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

me too, it's costing me a fortune in salt for my baths lol x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless ya its sounds very nasty

these drugs can run you down and maybe thats what brought it on


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cath i only keep suprecur in the fridge after i have opened it and started using it.  I dont keep menopur in fridge.

Kara spoke to clinic today and information contradicted again for me now want me to start with suprecur on day 21 instead of day 1.  Spoke to Mari who said i should start then so will go with what she said.

Just to let you all know i had my biopsy results and they are all clear.  They have written to JE and i can start with Feb bleed whenever that may be.  Very pleased my results are normal.  Hopwfully once af arrives on feb i can have some dates unitl then i can just assume that it will be March/april.

It sounds like lots of us will be starting soon so hopefully lots of BFN...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you means lots of BFP

great news about your biospy

ive always started on day 21


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Had my schedule appoint today and won't be starting until March, so looks like I will now be a March/April cycler!

AMH was 30 and and severe polycystic ovaries put me at great risk of OHSD. Not really sure what the AMH means but basically the outcome is that I am doing the antagonist protocol to minimise risk. Plan is to start pill, was supposed to be for two months but ec not poss in March due to being full, so now it for 3 months. Baseline scan 23 March and start inject first day of cycle, with EC week of 6th April  

I suppose the benefit of the antagonist is only injecting for 2 weeks x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

huni

im sorry you have to wait ,i know how hard waiting it

so ec easter time woo hoo, ive booked myself in for may lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OO good luck for May been reading sensible that you wait one cycle it will soon be here. Hoping your op goes well, I'm sure it will.

Oh yeah, hadnt thought easter time! There'll be lovely easter bunnies going back in!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

easter bunny has to be a good sign to get lots of eggs   great news on your biopsy jule not long now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, so pleased that your biopsy was all clear and now you can get on with your tx!

Ceri, sorry to hear about your bad day.  Hope it's gone in a day or two and you can focus on making your babies again  

Loving the idea of Easter bunnies and eggs being lucky


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you please? Been on Menopur for a week - second scan Friday and hoping for EC on Monday...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Sammy


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks pixtrix and good luck to you for March. 

Just keen to get the EC out of the way!! It was ok last time but I don't haf panic on the day!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sammy

good luck with your scan

how are you feeling? how many lovely follicles did they count ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome sammy and good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone heard from lisa?

lisa lisa where are you? how are you?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I have Kara.  She is fine.  She has another scan next Mon, im sure she wont mind me saying.

Kara just read back on my last post lol i posted BPN of course i didnt mean that i did mean BFP, trying to chat and study not a good combination!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Sammy & good luck with your EC

I'm having a bit of a stress that we won't get to EC next time?!  Only 5 follicles last time and I'm now nearly 6 months older so that can't help. The dose of drugs will be exactly the same too, and I weigh more


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good Sammy for Mon.

Laura, dont worry too much about your dose, they can increase it if they need to. I started on a low dose and then increased for the last 3 days the 1st time just to give them a final push! They adjust your dose according to your AMH and that tells them what dose to give you after the result. Not sure if you already knew this but thought I's share it with you anyway. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i can understand why you are worried but try not to think of it like that

6 months isn;t a massive amount of time

ive had years between my cycle and not much changes

wow cath 6 days to down reg, you lucky girl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath will you go for blasts again?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks both.  I am on what i believe is the max dose (450 menopur) so they won't be able to increase after the first scan I don't think.  Just want to get started but need AF to arrive first  . My usual method to guarantee an AF to start is doing a preg test but tried that and nothing yet (it was BFN of course).

Cath - less than a week to D/R. I alway think it goes so fast once you start D/R, it's EC before you know it.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think that is the max hun

try not to stress , i know its hard and im already worrying myself about going for blasts. the fact is it takes 1 embryo so as long as you get that you have a chance, i know you want more and you will probably get more


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks girls, yeh I know its going fast! Yes Kara I plan to go for blast this again as I did the first time but didn't the 2nd or 3rd due to trying something different with steroids etc... I'm not sure if Lyndon will do AH on all and then grow them onto blast, it really does depend on the quality at the time I guess.
My main worry is my DH had an op just before Christmas and he's on Tramadol which is morphine based and this affects sperm!!! Don't know 
a) if he can survive on less pain relief ie something else or 
b) how long it takes tramadol to leave the system. Debbie is getting back to me.
There's always something to worry about!!!!! And you're right I do want more than 1 blast!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath wow none i know why i like tramadol so much lol

how did your cycle go when you first had blasts? how many collected etc etc

im interested as this is my place

im pretty sure you can only have ah or blast, you can of course do ah on a day 3 and then grow on but pointless task really as blasts will have a thinning shell


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cath, sorry to hear your DH has in pain and has to take tramadol.  Hope Debbie gives you some good news re your tx.
I have a box of tramadol in my cupboard from when I had the lap.  I didn't take any but they gave it to me to take home in case pain was really bad.  Thought I'd keep it in case I ever need it again.

I don't think I'd get the option for blasts or AH would I?  Think you need more embryos to do that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura what did the doc say

AH would be an option for you


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

HELP, I really need my period, it still has not arrived and the longer it stays away the longer my husband stays in germany.  

Welcome sammy and good luck.

Cath cant your husband take something else for pain relief? I would say i will check out the half life of tramadol for you in work tomorrow but if someone is already looking for you i will leave it to them. I will most prob forget anyway, my memory at the moment is terrible.

take care ceri xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will come hun

white knickers and trousers


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is my first time on this thread .. hello everyone.

Who is cycling Jan/Feb? .. I haven't read back sorry


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am Andi, although spoke to Debbie earlier and my Husband isn't only on Tramadol but he also has an infection which may be in the bone and is on 2nd lot of antibiotics which again affects sperm but he is seeing his consultant tomorrow to see what to do next, but Debbie did say that she would consider postponing treatment!!    Help!!

Yeh Kara I had thought about AH on day 3 and then growing on but the last time I did blasts the lining was so thin he couldn't see it under microscope so I guess there's no point. Yes Laura they do like a good number of embies for blasts as some become arrested on the way and so only the stronger ones make it to day 5.
Kara I had 15 eggs and 12 fertilised and I had 4 blasts the 1st time, 2 put bavk, but my prob is implantation, God knows why!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath wow that was good, how were they are day 3? did you still have 12?

most clinics only say you have recurrent implantion failure after 10 good embryos have been transfered , madness i know

not sure what ivf wales class as recurrent implantation failure


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think 8 out of the 12 were good and about 4/5 were text book criteria apparently but although they were preyty much all dividing well and ahead of their time slot these stood out from the others by day 4/5. 
10 tranferred!!! Well these will be my 8th lot this time!! I only say this because I was told that it was an implantation failure problem by hosp. If only we all had a crystal ball!! lol
Not sure if I will be down reg in 6 days now!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not doubting implantation is your issue, it is like me boo boo

when will you know whether you can down reg? what a bugger but better to postpone if the drugs etc could cause a problem


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

heres an af dance hope it helps ladys             cath hope you get things sorted tomorrow ...isnt it possible for hubby to go in and give a sample to see if the drugs have affected his sperm?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam where is bush?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol here he is !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs skinny the bush always works lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep combine the dance with white pants/trousers and af has got to show her face


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't forget also doing a preg test in addition to white trousers and the bush dance!

I've done the preg test (BFN of course), I don't have any white trousers so the bush dance will have to do it!!  Thanks Miriam. 

Cath, sorry that you may have to postpone your treatment.  Although better to do that than risk your DH sperm not being as good as it could be.  

Kara, doc is going to get back to me next week. Sounds promising but I won't get my hopes up just yet.

Andi - I'm doing my final cycle as soon as AF shows up!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats so true the amount of times ive done a preg test just incase then af shows up same day   
your gp sounds like there edging towards yes mine said they had funded peoples in past so couldnt see why not


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cath I hope you get an answer today so you can make a decision


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good news I think girls. I made DH go to give a sample on his way home from Swindon and the results were excellent and they told him they were the same as last years sample. He also went to see his consultant afterwards as he has a bad infection in his leg and he nearly admitted him into Bupa there and then to open him up again!!! But he hasn't thank goodness. Anyway he said that the drugs shouldn't affect our treatment and that his infection should be gone by EC, so here we go its back on again!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath that is great news

you must be chuffed to bits

hope the nasty infection clears up soon


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

cath i am so pleased for you, you must be really chuffed.

i did say i was going to try a preg test to the hospital today, it normally works. They  said to phone them on monday if it has still not arrived and then EC will be put back a week. 

your bush dance made me laugh, thank you, i thought i forgot how to.

take care ceri xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news cath all systems go! mrs skinny hope your af turns up this weekend


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good news Cath


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted all week but had a very tiring week.  
I've started Menopur and am so tired, luckily not feeling sick as I was last time.
Have to go for a scan on 19th to see how things are developing etc.

Hope you are all ok.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa loads of luck hun

menopur made me so sick when i first had it, with iui

i remember sitting outside santa pod raceway with a carry bag in the car as i was so ill


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi lisa, what time are you there on monday, i may see you as long as af arrives.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cath, so pleased you can go ahead as planned  

Mrs Skinny, hope your AF shows up.  Have you already started Down Reg?  Sorry I've forgotten where you are at.  

Lisa, are you feeling better today? I've not had any side effects from menopur but feeling sick is horrible.

I'm still waiting for AF so I can down reg on D21.  Still no sign of it!  Very annoying.


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Still no AF  looks like my EC will be a week on.
Laura I am on day 13 of down reg.  I was very naughty last night and had a very small glass of wine last night when i was out with my friend, thought it may relax me a little and stop me thinking about my AF.

take care ceri xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glass of wine wont do no harm im sure   come on af's


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

I'm going to  hos in the morning for scan app.  Not feeling sick on Menopur at the moment which is 
good as I was terrible last time.  Still tired but DH would say 'whats new with that!!', cheeky thing.

Mrs Skinny - has AF arrived? Lets hope its soon   I was also late.

Kara - how are you hun?

Cardiff laura - Good luck with yr tx.

Miriam - hope you are well and blooming.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for the morning lisa ...hope you have some nice juicy follicles


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

good luck for the  morning lisa


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, Hope it's going ok with your scan this morning.


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your good luck wishes. I loved the AF dances( I hope they've done thier magic now!)

Lisa hope your scan has gone okay? I was suppossed to be having EC today but postponed till Wed. I'm on 450 of menopur which is double the dose I had last time and it's making me feel sick too (especially when they say 'here's a script for another 4 days' and I'm trying to work out whether thats the summer holiday fund gone )
Cath really pleased your DH tests results good.

Taken the day off today - bit naughty really - but had planned to be off anyway for EC and thought I'd just veg and watch daytime telly - forgot how annoying Jeremy Kyle can be tho!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed lisa

sammy how many eggs did you get first time?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah i just saw your sig

9 eggs thats good hun and they doubled your dose!!!


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah it wasn't looking too bad at the sacn - about 14 follies- and I lost most of one ovary after a cyst so Im not starting with a full house!! 

Kara where are you in your treatement? - sorry I missed he start of this thread..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im waiting for my op and then we can start again

im getting very impatient now


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all your good wishes.
I went for scan this morning and had 4 follicles on left side and 3 on right side.  
That is more than I had at this stage last time.    
Have to go for another scan on Fri am and hoprfully EC on 27th.

How are you all?

Lisa.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news...not long at all now then ..and you might make it to meet up too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa  thats great news 

well done you

you feeling ok?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Girls, I'm having the worst day of my life today, please can you advise me.
I'm going to cancel my treatment this month as we had a family crisis last night, my father left my mum for someone else and we are devastated. I cant bring myself to go through with a cycle at the moment and I'm due to down reg tomorrow, so I'm going to ring the hospital tomorrow. I am doing the right thing aren't I? I dont think it will work whilst I'm under so much stress.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh cath what a massive shock for you

only you can say if this is right for you hunni

have you spoken to your parents? your poor mum


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

cath that is terrible, you know deep down what is right for you.  This is not a nice thing to go through when you have other things on your mind. I am beginning to wish we waited a few month till when Chris is home, i am finding it really hard on my own.  I hope your mum is OK.

Take care and look after yourself x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

cath i am so sorry to hear your news how awful for you and your mum   only you know whats right, but if you are having any doubts i would postpone for a little while, as you dont want to have regrets, and i know if it were me i would not be in the right frame of mind and want to be there for my mum xx big


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh cath im so sorry for you and your poor mum   ..i think maybee you should put treatment on hold for now as you want to be stress free and give it your best  shot


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Cath how awful.  What a massive shock it must be?  If it were me i would put the tx on hold but only you can decide whats best.  Take care, im sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Cath, that is terrible news but I'm sure you will make the correct decision for you.
Take care of yourself.

Lisa


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath i'm am so sorry, how awful for you and your mum. sending   to you both.

as with the tx if it was me i would put it on hold. i'm sure you will come to the right decision for you. thinking of you xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cath for your family.

You will need to be as relaxed and stress free as possible during tx

 to you and your Mum


----------



## shanith (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello can I join you

on ivf #1 and first solo menopur this evening - glass everywhere opening the ampoules..

pondering what to tell work - boss is getting a bit sus with two hosp appts in two weeks - so do I go sick or do I say I'm having an op or do I take annual leave...
any more experienced folk out there got any ideas

thanks and fingers crossed for everyone!
shanith
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello and welcome shanith    ... not sure what you should say to work im sure someone will be along soon with ideas   best of luck for your treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya shanith

those glass amps are a pain but you will get use to them

if i could turn back the clock i probably wouldn't have been so open with work and just taken hols or told them i was having an op


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi shanith, i told work last time and again this time and i have to say they have been great, i can have time off whenever i want for appointments, do my injections in work and have someone to talk to when i feel a little down, i don't think i could cope with the added stress of trying to keep it secret but not everyone works in a place like mine, our first treatment did not work and i was dreading going back into work and everyone asking questions but to be honest it helped.  Do what you think will be less stressful fro yourself. take care x 
ceri


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member to FF this week although I have been reading everyone's stories as support through 3 unsuccessful IUI's, we found out the last didnt work on xmas day ! I am now on day 6 of downregulating with EC/ET expected w/c Feb 6th. Anyone know the chances of first time success ? Me & DH have our fingers crossed.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Mrs Thomas and good luck with your IVF.  I had a positive on my first proper IVF so it does def happen!

I'm still waiting for AF. Have started the norithsone (sp?) tablets I picked up from the clinic yesterday. Taking them for 4/5 days then hopefully AF will arrive after a few days.  All this waiting has pushed my EC week back though - now more likely w/c 23rd March provided AF shows up.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all ok.

Had scan on Friday an all went well. 8 good sized follicles ion total.
Having EC on tuesday.   

Lisa


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, thank you for all of your good wishes. I have decided to postpone my treatment as I thought I would. Its just as well also as my DH has ended up back in hospital for the surgeon to open him back up yesterday as he has got a deep infection so I am going up to Spire hosp also.He has lost 1 1/2 stone in a month! Anyway enough doom and gloom from me, good luck to everyone going through tx. Not sure when I'll be back on again. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa that is great news well done you, see you monday

cath you take a break hunni, you poor dh and mum need you right now and i know you will probably be feeling under pressure so i think you have done the right thing


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, well done 8 follicles is fab news!  How are you feeling? Positive?


Cath, sorry to hear your DH has had to have another op. Sounds like a really nasty infection. take care & hope to see you back on here when you're ready.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cath so sorry to hear about your hubby, how awful to go back to theatre.  Hope everything works out after this op. Sorry things are not working out for you at the moment, hope you start to get some good news soon.  Take care and look after yourselves


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news lisa see you at meet tomorrow   kath sorry things are a bit poop at moment hope hubby gets better soon


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks loads ladies, your support believe it or not is helping me through these very tough times with my family, and I haven't even met you all!! lol Anyway enjoy your meet and sending you all    for everyone's treatment this month. Take Care xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

any news of lisa yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news

i text her good luck

hope she is ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been wondering how she is as well   hope your ok lisa


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive heard from her she's ok. She said it wasnt as bad as she expected.  She had 7 eggs and is waiting til tomoroow to find out how many fertilised.  They will tell her tom when they will do transfer. 

Miriam how are you? Any better today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is great news

good luck lisa


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara just emailed you on your personal email adress re petition


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done lisa  7 is good ...come on little eggs get busy with it!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, brilliant news for Lisa with 7 eggs    Well done & good luck for the phone call tomorrow


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done lisa on your seven eggs hun       For your phone call


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done lisa 7 eggs is great. hope you had good news today


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sure Lisa wont mind me saying she text earlier and she has 4 embryos so transfer planned for friday


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hurrah!  Well done Lisa thats brilliant news.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thats fabulous news well done lisa      for friday hun !!
Thanks jule for letting us Know!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Lisa is busy resting and putting her feet up so she is as relaxed as possible for friday


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

thats really good news, i will kepp everything crossed for you lisa xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa you know im chuffed for you

stay nice and rested hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

brill news lisa so pleased for you. good luck for friday x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just got a text from lisa

she is ok but her internet is down


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news lisa bet you cant wait till fri now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa i know your net is down but just wana wish you luke for et


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Internet back on , thank goodness!!! 
Going in tomorrow for ET, Lets  for 2T and 2 .
Ironed DH shirtstoday so wont have to do any next week, as he is totally useless as far as household things are concerned.  

Michelle - I bought brazil nuts and pomegranite juice.

Any other tips for 2ww?

Thanks for all your kind wishes girls it means a lot to me.
  

Lisa xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad your back on.  How exciting for you, bet you cant belive its finally here. Good luck for tom, you know ill be thinking of you.  Let me know how you get on. Sending you lots of  and   and   you'll get a BFP


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my biggest tip for the 2ww is try and enjoy it and stay stress free which is damn impossible i know

i try and switch my thinking round and try and be super postive 

what time is et, i will be thinking of you both


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

ET is 12.30pm, they changed it as they have 3 EC in the morning.
At least I can have a lie in!!!

Lisa


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, my 2ww tip is to try and chill out and not think about it too much.  Probably that's impossible but at least take things easy, let others spoil you.  Good luck  ^reiki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> lisa i know your net is down but just wana wish you luke for et


Do you share him around then Kara 

Well done and good luck for tomorrow Lisa


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck lisa for et tomorrow will be thinking of you. just stay positive and let everyone look after you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol what a brill typo i made and hey your welcome to borrow him, he washes up and cooks lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you loads of luck for the morning lisa       take it easy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa

i hope all has gone well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, hope everything went well with your transfer today and that you're resting and taking things easy.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lisa hope it went well today and that your dh is looking after you.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope shes busy resting up


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lisa i hope everything have gone well today hun


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for good wishes.
Transfer was not as pain free as last time, thought they would have to sedate me half way through!!
All ok in the end.
I have 2 4cell embryos [AH] on board, keeping nice and warm.     
Once again the 2 others could not be  

At the moment can't sleep very restless, have a discomfort like very slight period pain, legs aching and back aching..............I'm just falling apart!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww lisa

rest up as much as you need and try and take the steriods in the morning as these can cause insomnia and a range of unpleasant effects

fingers well and truely crossed for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lisa sorry to hear that et was painful for you.

get plenty of rest 

sending


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww Lisa fancy being up at 3am.  Perhaps your not sleeping because your but tense after the painful transfer, maybe your body aching after all the prodding around.  Hope you feeling better today and have managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, sorry it was painful hun. When I had IUI it hurt quite a lot but IVF later was absolutely fine.  Are you feeling any better now?  I remember not sleeping well on my 2ww, just anxious that it would work I guess.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Lisa, I dont know you but I am wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2WW. Thanks for sharing your journey as it really helps when I'm preparing for mine - I have my baseline scan tomorrow.

Best Wishes, Mrs T


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Mrs T for tomorrow.Is this your first cycle what tx is planned?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck mrs thomas for your baseline scan tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Jule - Yes this is my first IVF cycle, three unsuccessful IUI's last year so praying for better luck with IVF (unexplained infertility)

Thanks both for your best wishes


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you, who knows one cycle hopefully will be all you need


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mrs Thomas-  hope your baseline goes well tomorrow. Guess you'll be starting stimms Tues?


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi everyone, i start my first gonal f tomorrow, has anyone else used it before, i was wondering what to expect.

Good luck mrs thomas hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hope your feeling better lisa, still got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry haven't used that drug yet- but good luck with it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your feeling better today lisa and wont be awake at 3am again   good luck mrs thomas and mrs skinny for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Went today for scan, got the all clear to go ahead. Now day 1 of stimming - took first Puregon and steroids tonight so we are finally on our way to IVF. We were told likely 7 - 10 days of stimming before EC ? Just need to decide what time to have off from work, do most people work right up to EC and then take time off ? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news mrs thomas i think its best to have some time of in your 2 week wait but its up to you.. some people drive themselves loopy staying at home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done mrs thomas

what steriods are you on ? and why?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i only ask as i need to take from embryo transfer yet i know a friend has taking them from the start on stimms to aid improve quaility she is due to give birth in april


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont know the name offhand sorry, I was told that if you take them from day 1 of stimming it can help chances of ET later - I dont really know - I just do as I'm told !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats interesting

who told you to take them? sorry for all the questions

is is 0.75 of dexamethasone?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls

How are you?

I'm feeling a little better as I slept more last night.
One question, DH did my injection in my bum tonight but lost control of his senses for a while and injected too high up [nearly on my hip]. It bled afterward and I now have a lump in the area.
Has this happened to any of you? [Not my DH  injecting you!!]

Mrs Thomas - Good luck with treatment.  

Thanks for all good wishes,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

this didn't happen to me and high up is better than low down near the nerve, i good rule of thumb is if you put your hands on your hips (thumbs at the back) where your thumb is, is where you inject

i know alot of girls get lumps and bumps

the first few times i did gestone i got luke to draw on my butt so i knew for sure where i was aiming, i was so scared to inject in the wrong place and even asked louise to draw on my but she wouldn;t lol

bleeding is fairly standard too as long as its not in the syringe on the pull back before you plunge the drug in

im glad you managed to sleep better


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Kara - Thanks for the advice.

I'm feeling   today, i think its because I have had a niggle all day in my lower abdo.  Not painful but you know its there.  I must think more     .
Just worried as I had started bleeding early last time .

Sorry for the moaning girls.
On a brighter note I had a fab night sleep last night and I also slept for 4 hours this afternoon and had really strange dreams!!!

Lisa x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni 

pain really means nothing at all as so much has been going on in your body

pain you worry , no pain you worry its the horrid 2ww

glad your sleeping well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had lumpy bum lisa of gestone and i had twinges on this go same as my bfn cyles so dnt worry !


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa after he done the injection put a lot of pressure on the area.  You have what is called a haematoma its just a collection of blood under the skin.  The pressure will stop this blood collecting.  The way i remember to get it right is you divide you bum cheek into 4.  You inject in the upper outer quarter, hope this makes sence.


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi, just wondering why are you injecting in your 2ww Lisa, i did not get to 2ww last time so i did not know you have to inject after as well, I've been a pin cushion since jan 5th now and i don't want any more, ive had enough.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Some people inject and some people use the pessaries.  I used pessaries but i know some of the girls have had gestone injections.  When will you be having ec?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs skinny have you not seen my vids lol....think they are on page 2, gestone is a intramuscle progestone in oil jab and need to get right into th muscle (green needle)

i divide my butt cheek into 4 and then 4 again in the upper corner and only jabbed in the top outer section....


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

sorry kara but no i have not watched your vids, i consider myself told off and will watch them later lol.  i have a script for cyclogest so thank god i wont have to use them.

I am on 2nd day of stim so they said ec should be in th week of the 16th, i have got chris a flight home on 14th so i am really looking forward to that.

take care and lisa i still have everything crossed for you honey xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe you naughtie girl

i bet you can't wait to see him....does the skyline live at home


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats not long then good luck.  I used cyclogest and they are fine.  Be careful though cause i got thrush with them and ended up using them up my bum but at least you get no probs there.  
WHere is DH then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw i bumped the vid thread lol.....im mad i know

will do some more next cycle

cyclogest give soggy farts


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Did they Kara lol  i didnt notice that but i used them before going to bed and in the morning i dont remember what happened with that one. Perhaps i was sleeping when i had my soggy farts   lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa, glad you're sleeping. I remember having very weird and vivid dreams in my last 2ww. How long now till you test?

Mrs Skinny, I did cyclogest via back door which I found much easier as it doesn't fall out    I didn't have the problem Kara referred to!

Gestone girls, I'm so so glad I haven't had the pleasure of doing jabs in my ar*se.  Don't think I could do an intramuscular jab.  Sounds painful and DH certainly wouldn't want to do it for me, neither would I want him to.  Loads of respect to those on gestone


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura did your cyclogest fall out!!!


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?
I'm feeling better this afternoon after a coffee and chat with Jules.  Thanks. 

When I got up this morning had a bloody mucus. It appeared to be 'old blood' and I haven't had anything since.  Was upset as I had niggles in my tummy yesterday.
Phoned hos and they siad it could be from ET or implantation bleeding and not to worry. They also said to ring them If it got any worse.

Cardiff Laura - My test date is 15th Feb.

Hope you are all well.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa stay postive hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lisa, push it out of your mind hunni, it can mean anything


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lisa sending lots of     for you


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi all, lisa dont worry about the show thing, i can remember last time i read a few others had the same sort of thing and it was BFP for them, its just so easy to think the worst, i am really bad at it and my mum is even worse. I had a mole removed before christmas and she was convinced bad results would come back but thank god all was fine, dont think she slept till the results came back.

Chris is in Germany working in hamburg, it was only surpose to be until christmas but with work as it is here he has a contract till next christmas so i dont know when he will be back.

Yes the skyline is at home, do you think he will let me take it out in this snow because its 4 wheel dirve lol, hell will have to freeze over soon.

Take care all
ceri xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was gona say take it out but snow and skylines don't mix well lol

when is your first scan hun?


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

monday, i so hope the snow has gone by then, the only way i know to the hospital is over the mountain.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs SKinny how are you managing with the tx if your partner is away.  Has he frozen his sperm or does he come back for TX.  It must be hard for you with him away for long periods.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure all the snow would have gone hun so try not to worry


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Lisa - praying its implantation bleeding for you, I had a bleed just the same on my 2nd IUI and the nurses said there was a 50/50 chance it was due to implantation. I got a BFN so you should get the other 50% -  

TMI question for you all now, I am on day 3 of stimming and since Monday when I started stimming (right at the end of my AF) I have had a slightly stronger bleed than is normal at this point for me, dark red/brown. The nurse says just carry on with meds and wait and see when I go for my next scan Monday. Anyone else had this ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i have

i bleed for a while while stimming on one cycle (can't remember which lol), it takes a while for the stimmulation to kick in and any blood that was left from down regging needs to be out rather than in, i am sure it will go soon

are you taking dexmethasone or prednisolone?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to know, the nurses didnt say it was normal, just said not to worry.

I'm taking prednisolone, hoping it will help. Only problem is the leaflet says to avoid anyone who has had chicken pox in the last three months because the steroids lower your resistance. My niece and nephew have had it in the last few weeks, the nurse said I should be fine to have contact with them (especially as I had chicken pox as a kid) but I will be trying to keep my distance a bit just in case (difficult because only my one sister and friend knows about the IVF)

PS Thanks to whoever has been blowing me bubbles - the more the merrier but I need even numbers because I am a bit superstitious (or maybe autistic) about numbers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what dose are you taking

i will start mine at et

its not normal hun but not uncommon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just blew you some more-girls can i have more bubbles...please....


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Being lazy, they are upstairs, I think 5mcg, does that sound right ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Jule - you just received my first bubbles blown !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i will blow you some

mrs thomas you are lazy lol, i will be on a higher dose as its for different reasons. a friend of mine took steriods through stimms and is due in april so fingers crossed


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks bet you'll be blowing everyones now you get obsessed at least i do...lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Kara, when is your ET planned ? Fingers and toes crossed



Jule said:


> Thanks bet you'll be blowing everyones now you get obsessed at least i do...lol


 That sounds quite rude Jule. lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl it does sound rude lol

i should have et mid may, i have an op to get done first

how are you coping with it all mrs thomas?

have you seen the meet up thread, ivf wales girls are meeting on the 19th feb and 12th march if you fancy it


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck with your op Kara, I am coping well so far. Three IUI's was good practice for IVF I think. 

I will check out the Meet up.

Night girls.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

IUI is certainly a good way to pratice, i had 2 iui's before ivf 

night hun 

jule behave on the blowing lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god all you girls with dirty minds lol, it does read bad mind doesnt it


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, you've got me blowing now too   
I'd love some bubbles back in return though

Glad you're doing ok Mrs Thomas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are all a bunch of blowers lol, my dh always says not to blow lol lol

sorry i just had to lol

lisa how are you hunni?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Girls, all was going well until today, day 7 of stimming but having a glum day today.

I am struggling to think of anything but EC & ET at the moment, which means I'm not sleeping very well. I have been feeling peculiar today, a bit spaced out and REALLY emotional.   We popped to Argos this morning to get a toy dog for my niece's birthday and they didnt have the one she wanted so I got back in the car and burst into tears like I cant take anymore. Its been a tough week, battling with the snow, my car is out of order, work is getting on top of me, my furbaby's caught fleas and now I cant get the pressie I wanted to. DH was great thouh, he dropped me home and has gone searching for the pressie. Going back to the clinic tomorrow for my scan to see how the follies are doing, hoping for EC as soon as possible

I think its partly because I feel a bit out of control, I'm a real planner and you cant plan IVF, just waiting for each step of the way. Can you let me know your experiences if you've had IVF :

How many days of stimming did you have before trigger ?
How many days between EC & ET ?

Thanks,

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni, i can understand how you are feeling and crying is good as it gives a release, so have a good cry

i would imagine your ec will be next monday or tuesday (thats pretty normal) and et will probably be a day 3 transfer so ec is day 0. if ec on a monday transfer will be thursday unless you try for blastocysts which is a day 5 embryo. 

ivf is so hard if your a planner and its frustrating too

good luck with your scan, i think mrs skinny is having a scan too so good luke too


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

yes i will be there as well, fingers crossed Mrs thomas for a scan on Monday, i have back up plans to get there with this snow, if trains are running get my neighbour to take me to the train station and get off at heath high level and it looks about a 10 min walk from there to hospital, if the trains are not running my neighbour said she will take me all the way, because like you i am a planner and i did not sleep a wink on Thursday night until i had plans in order for Monday morning. 

I to am crying a little but not as much this time on the gonal f as last time on the menupor (think that was the name of it).  This is the reason i found it a lot easier last time and this letting the people i work with know what is going on, i don't think i could cope with keeping things to myself as well, but everyone is different and i work with a bunch of good people that just wish me all the luck in the world, my boss even told me to lend the money from her if i need it instead of the bank which was really nice, talking of bills, i had mine from the hospital last week and it was less than i was expecting so that was a nice surprise.

Take care all xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry you're feeling a bit low Mrs Thomas. It's  such a rollacoaster that it's completely normal to feel tearful.
I think it's normal to start stimms on a Tuesday night and carry on til the Friday ish which is about 11 days.  Guess they will ask you to stop a day or so early if they think you're ready.  On my last cycle I think I did 11 days stimms but I can't really remember.  I had EC on the Tuesday and ET on the Thursday - I think cos I only had 2 embryos they wanted me to have them back quickly. Luckily it worked but obviously didn't continue (details in my signature).
Good luck for your scans this week.

Mrs Skinny - glad you have back up plans. Yes, Heath High level is only about 10 mins walk but print off a map as it's kind of through residential streets.  Good luck with your scan too!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck both for your scans tomorrow.  It is such a roller coaster and very emotional.  Sorry cant say what i done it was only Nov and i just went with the flow.  I done a total of 4 weeks i think Suprecur and after 2 weeks of it i also introduced the menopur forthe last 2 weeks.  I had ec on a tue and et on a fri.

I start down reg tom so only a bit behind you.  Ive got FET planned for week 16th March


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words, feeling much better this evening. Got some work done this afternoon so feel a bit more in control. Did start to panic when it was snowin heavily again earlier but DH promised he would get me there for my scan tomorrow, he has a Freelander luckily. 

Its really useful to know your experiences, thanks.

Good luck with your scan too Mrs Skinny. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive started stimms twice on a monday and had ec on a monday and once on a tuesday and have ec on a tuesday

ive stimmed for 12 and 13 days

you girls keep your chins up , you are so close and this is where it get quite exciting


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think its normal to feel a bit down as everythings out of your control   good luck for your scans ladies


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Mrs Thomas & Mrs Skinny,

Good luck to both of you for tomorrow.  It's only normal to be worried about the ec & et. 
I was very tearful and anxious during my last icsi attempt but this time it has not been as bad, infact very few tears and irrational moments.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I had EC tues, ET friday.
Jule - Good luck for starting meds tomorrow.

Lisa


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popping in to say good luck to Mrs. Thomas, Mrs. Skinny, Jule and Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule

good luck for your first jab, you know im thinking of you

looking forward to all the news girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope your scans went ok today girls.

Hope you are taking it easy Lisa, see you tom.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi girls, thanks for all your best wishes. 

Had the first stimming scan today, day 8. One larger follie on each ovary (about 12mm I think) and some smaller ones getting ready so going back Weds for another scan. They may increase my Puregon from 200 if they havent grown enough by Weds. Looks like EC may be next Monday now.

Mrs Skinny - hope your first scan went ok too
Jule - hope your first jab went well
LJE - keeping fingers crossed for you

Mrs T


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you luck for wed mrs thomas hope your follies grow nicely  ...not long now if ec is on monday


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Miriam, wishing the days away, cant wait to be counting the days of pregnancy like you.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Mrs Thomas, sounds really good and Monday is v v soon!

Jule - how did your first jab go tonight?

Lisa, hope you're doing ok?

Mrs Skinny, hope things went well for you today


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Cardifflaura, I was a bit disappointed by the sizes but I think its just that I am a bit impatient, at least EC doesnt look like Friday, I wasnt too keen on a Friday 13th !


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mrs Thomas, it only takes 1!  I had 5 follicles last time, 5 eggs but ony 2 fertilised and a BFP. I respond poorly and on my first go my menopur was upped after the first stimming scan.  Ended up getting converted to IUI.  Your's sound just time, the small one's will grow and the two larger one's may be just right as well.  I think they get too big after about 20mm?  And they grow about 1-2mm per day.  
Kara - am I right?  You're the resident expert!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lauras right on the only takes 1!  im sure kara will advise on follie sizes soon


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls.

How are you all?
I've had a bit of a downer again today .  Had another bloody mucus today.
Phoned hos and they said to take it easy.
Sorry for moaning.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

aww lisa   DO NOT PANIC! im sure it could be a good sign if its not bright red blood  ?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lisa hun i really hope it is nothing hun    for you    


mrs thomas    for monday hun xxx


mrs skinny ~  for today x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs thomas 12mm is fine, follies grow on average 2mm per day, the girls are right and it does only take 1 and hopefully the small ones will get into action soon, i once had a follie that was 28mm!!

any news mrs skinny?

lisa hunni i really hope and pray the mucus is nothing


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

can i join in?  starting injecting today hopefully.  I am down reg'd already as i do not ovulate, so hopefully after visiting the clinic today we will be starting IVF, i am so excited have not slept for a week.

I am having Pergoveris this time, always had Menopur so they want to try something dofferent this time, i respond well, but after an age, last IUI i was injecting for ever    I'm all for trying new things  

anyway hope to speak to you all soon and good luck in Feb/March for you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome lilly to the board

the girls are brilliant and supportive

good luck today


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks Kara xx


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all, went to clinic yesterday and had my scan, and i am really thinking now i am abnormal, on one side i have 2 large follicles 18mm and 1 small than on the other side i had 5 or 6 small ones about 10 & 11mm, so they did mention switching to iui on Thursday because of the 2 large ones but Chris is not home and i don't want to do that anyway i feel it would be a waste of our money as my problem is my eggs.  I was really wishing for at least 10 so there may be 1 good one in there.  I have to go back tomorrow now for another scan to see if i can have my dose increased for the smaller ones, i hope so because i would rather back the 7 small ones than the 2 large ones, if that makes any sense.

Mrs Thomas, i guess we will both be doing the trek to the clinic again in the morning.  The last time i was doing ivf the FF board i was on were talking about hot bottles to help the follicles grow, dint know if it works but may be worth a try.

Lisa i hope your OK and trying not to worry, i know it is easy said but a lot harder to do.  When is your test day now??

lillymay, hope you get to start today, how many times have you tried? This is only my second the first time i used menopor but this time i am trying something different, I'm using gonal f pens and they are so easy to use.

Take care all ceri xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls fingers crossed again for your scans


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mrs Skinny, I responded similar to you on my last go.  The largest follicle was too big by EC but the smaller one's (11mm I think) were ok.  I agree if it were me I'd go for IVF rather than IUI.  I had an IUI first time around and felt it wasn't worth it although I know plenty get BFP's with IUI too.
I always use heat to help grow follies although not sure it's proven.  I couldn't get a hot water bottle anywhere so buy the period pain heat pads - one's you stick on your knickers!  I didn't use them all the time but perhaps 2 hours twice per day during stimms.  They can get quite hot so I tried to put a t-shirt or something long as well as knickers to keep it warm but not hot.  Hope that makes sense!


Welcome Lilly & good luck xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mrs skinny and mrs thomas hope your scan's went well today 

lisa   that it is nothing keep resting.  

lilly welcome and hope your app went well today.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome lillymay   hope you have started your injections    good luck for your scan mrs skinny hope they will up your dose and follies grow ready for thur


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Lilly - welcome to the board, I'm a newbie too, Kara is right the girls are really supportive, a wealth of knowledge too ! I have just read your responses from my post last night and am now feeling better about the size of my follies and I just sent DH to get me a hot water bottle just in case it helps.

Lisa - fingers crossed its a good sign

Back to the clinic for another scan tomorrow, hope yours goes well too Mrs Skinny, they may increase my dose too tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck mrs thomas too for tomorrow ...where have you sent your poor hubby


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh only upstairs - But that is quite a commitment when he is in the midst of online gaming, he has to hide around a corner so he doesnt get shot !! He said least that he could do, seen that I was doing my best to grow him some eggs.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orrr bless i thought you had sent him out late night shopping then !


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

He is committed Miriam, but I think I would be pushing my luck if I sent him to Tescos at this time of night. How are you feeling, it is such an inspiration to watch your ticker and know that there is hope for us all and that it will be worth it in the end ! Even if it bankrupts us all in the meantime.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

come on you little follies grow grow

thats follies growing vibes for you all


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara, you have a way with words. You always make me smile, thank god for fertility friends I say.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am a little crazy lol

im glad i make you smile, makes it worth posting


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree, I think you might be a little crazy,  , I just saw your hair pictures on the other thread and also discovered your jabbing vids too. Its a great help to those of us who are a little shy..


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I'm going to re-watch your jabbing vids next week before I start to d/r.  It's been ages since I did any jabs and I can't remember how, lol.

Good luck Mrs Thomas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww girls

im so pleased at how many people my jabbing vids have helped and still help

i will maybe do some new ones soon lol

i still think every nurse should jab herself lol.........just to understand what it is like


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a better idea, I asked the nurse this week if I could jab DH twice every night too, just so he can get the bruised and tender tummy. She wasnt too keen on me doing it though, neither was DH


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke won't even watch me the big girl lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

My DH lingers at the kitchen door, sort of looking, he has a needle phobia so there was no chance he was gonna help me. He was worried because all the programmes we watched on IVF over the years show the hubby doing the injections. I'd have more luck asking my furbaby to help !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snap luke has a needle phobia too

he bit try and watch the gestone as he has to check the syringe for blood(well he doesn't but called my a drama queen so i make him lol)but he can't watch and always has to look away and he goes white


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mrs thomas i still dont believe its worked its rather surreal to get a bfp and goes to show it can work when you least expect it    i remember when i first had to inject too show me it was nothing jeff stuck needle in his belly ...he wouldnt demonstrate with the gestone needle tho


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Second stimming scan today, not responding as well as we hoped and have been told I might have to abandon IVF. I have one 13mm follicle, five others at 10mm or less. They have increased my Puregon from 200 to 300 and I have to go back for another scan on Friday.   Very upset as I had only thought we might have to worry after egg collection, not before. I always responded well under IUI so I just expected this stage to go as planned.

I've been doing everything I'm told, if anyone has any advice for growing follies by Friday I would appreciate it.   for growing follies, using a hot water bottle at the moment.

For those of you who have had IVF, What size follies did you have at this stage ? Its days like this I'm so glad I have you girls to turn to - as only my sister and friend know about our treatment and neither of them know anything about IVF


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun i am sorry but it doesn't look promising, its best to abandon than go through ec and get nothing, also you can start again with a higher dose from the start as its easy to then reduce if needed

i think my biggest on day 7 has been 15mm

i do feel for you , water and protein i would say at least you are trying something


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Mrs. Thomas

I can't give you any advice I'm sorry because have never been through tx yet, but just want to say I am thinking of you and hope that there is some improvement by Friday


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mrs Thomas, sorry your scan didn't go well.  Actually you have more follicles than I had. I don't remember the exact sizes but something like one v big one (20+mm) and 4 small one's around 12 mm ish.  They said I could go through with it as 'I'd already converted to IUI once and they couldn't be sure I'd respond any better again'.  Anyway, I got 5 eggs from my 5 follicles but 3 weren't any good.  2 fertilised and a BFP.  
Obviously it's your choice about whether to abandon but I've been there and was very very upset like you on my first go - ended up with IUI which was better than nothing. 
If faced with the same decision on our next cycle (  that I respond well!) then I'd go for EC and see what happens.  For me the dragging it all out would be worse I think.  Although, going through EC and ending up with no embryo's would be absolutely awful too. 
It's a difficult decision to make so sending you loads of


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Mrs Thomas-sorry havent read all the way back.  If they are not the right size by Fri have yu got the option of IUI??
I cant remember the size of mine but know they were smallish and they increased my meds, my prob was though that i over responded and then they had to reduce them down again because i was bordering OHSS which is just as much a worry cause mine nearly got abandoned.

Mrs Skinny whats the update with you?

Ive started down reg and my face is like a pizza again!!!! Its horrendous why do i get so many spots


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mrs thomas so sorry to hear scan didn't go well. can't remember what size mine were. sending loads of     and


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mrs Thomas sorry about your scan results.  I know they increased my meds on the first cycle but by then it must have been to late.  % eggs collected but only 2 fertilised.  Con said the others must have been immature.  I would listen to the clinic they would not want you to fork out the money if it was going to be no use.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry mrs thomas hope you have some growth by fri and if you cant do ivf you can do iui


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs skinny and mrs thomas hope your scans went ok

lisa how are you hun?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening girls, its not good news for me I'm afraid. I have only two decent eggs, one 14mm one 12mm. So I'm converting to IUI and going in Monday for treatment. I'm not hopeful to be honest, having tried three times before but nothing to lose (except money) so may as well give it a go. 

I feel ok about it all now, though I must confess to bursting into tears in the consultation room, just wasnt expecting to fail at this stage and I feel so responsible for the failure too if that makes any sense (even though I have done everything I can). DH was great though. If this IUI isnt successful they are going to put me on short protocol next time. 

A rather sad Mrs T. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni i am sorry but you never know this iui could be the one that works for you and i think its good to have a just incase plan


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

stay positive mrs thomas you never know it can work when you least expect it  m least they will change things for when you go again


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry but keep positive   sending lots of


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks girls, has anyone heard how Mrs Skinny got on ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news from mrs skinny hun

hopefully she will let us know soon


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Well they reckon where there is pleasure there is pain elsewhere and vice versa, as I have been balling today I hope she is getting the pleasure !

You ladies are always online when I need you - your hubbies must be FF widowers !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a really kind thing to say hunni

my dh is sat on his laptop watching drifting vids and he says it keeps me quiet so never minds lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mrs thomas.. i am sorry to hear your news, i know exactly how you feel it happened to us last time too, its devistating, but you never know this could be the one that works and you will have saved lots of money too    stay positive honey x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

My DH doesnt know what I'm up to most of the time, he is usually on his PC too. However, he is currently lying on the lounge floor fast asleep. He said he didnt want to go to bed and leave me on my own tonight so he would rather sleep on the floor and be with me - bless, arent I lucky. He gave me my Valentines roses tonight too to cheer me up. 

I guess I should be thankful for DH and my furbaby, but it makes me want to grow our family even more.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Popsi - yes, that would be a nice surprise. Thanks for you PMA, I need all the help I can today.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

your Dh sounds like a star, we need them at times like this, thankfully mine is a darling too, there is great support here for you and we will all   for you xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my rex is a darling and luke well is luke lol

i think when you go thought infertility as a couple it either makes or breaks you and you become so strong as a couple

the love i have for both my boys (luke and rex our fur baby) is unbelievable and this is love to share and i do believe we will all get there some how we will get our families and we will cherish every moment


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

It definately will be more precious when we get there .. did you see the kid in the papers today, a father at age 13, though he looks about 8. It seems so cruel that it can come so easily to a couple of kids like that doesnt it, when I know we will be a great family


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mrs thomas big hugs to you both hun , Like the girls said this iui may be the one    for you that it is


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o my god i saw the boy my jaw dropped he really does look about 8 yrs old    so bloody wrong


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i seen that  story earlier   it is shocking isnt it ,he do look really young shocking story x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Mrs Thomas , so sorry to hear your news but sending you  .

I have had a rollercoaster of emotions this week.
Tested today and have been to the hos which confirmed 
I'm still in shock I think. Burst into tears in consultation room with Debbie.

Lisax


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy but shocked tears i bet   lets hope this is start of a roll of bfps


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, lots of tears of joy shed, but I am nervous


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi to all, first of all i have woke up this morning thinking it's Christmas again, Chris comes home today and i am not letting him go back till after my birthday so i will have him all to myself for at least 2 and a bit weeks.

Well i went on Wednesday for a scan and i have still got them 2 large ones and about 7 mid ones and 2 extra small ones so they kept my dose the same and i had to go back on Friday, went back on Friday and the  same story with the large ones think they were about 23mm now and the mid ones are growing nicely and a few more small ones so i am having EC on Tuesday now to give the small ones a chance to grow. I so hope there is one good egg in there.

Mrs Thomas, i feel for you. It is horrible having to change plans when you are already on one path, but keep positave you still have a chance of iui and it must work some of the time otherwise it would not be available.  I know it is easy for someone else to say but there is nothing else you could have done.  If the iui does not work and believe me i am praying that it does work for you, maybe next time you could try acupuncture, two of my friends did that are poor responders and the one got 23 yes 23 eggs, hers resulted in a bfp, the other got 10 but unfortunately it was a bfn for her, but if you feel you need to do more it may be an option, i think the clinic recommend a place to go as well.  Your husband sounds so nice, it is true the emotions that you go through with fertility treatment is like being on a rollacoster and it is so good to know he is there for you. xxxxxxx

Lisa, what can i say , you made my smile get even bigger this morning when i read your post i and i didn't think that was possible. I am so pleased for you and it is a lesson for all of us not to panic if we get a little bloody mucus.  

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa so pleased for you, did clinic do a test too?

mrs skinny fingers crosse for you hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Lisa - Fantastic news, take care and try and enjoy it.

Mrs Skinny - fingers crossed for your EC, you must be really excited to have your DH home.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad hubbys home mrs skinny ...good luck for tue


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa you know im very pleased for you.

Mrs Thomas i had iui 1st time and i got BFP unfortunately i didnt keep it but it just goes to show that it can work    

Mrs Skinny good luck for egg collection Tue   you get lots of eggs

Girls ive started suprecur is it a week after you start that you bleed i cant remember?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa x

Jule its about a week, i bled after 4 days x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa, that's wonderful news.  I hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy  

Mrs Thomas, I'm so sorry to hear you've responded poorly and have to convert to IUI.  It's what I'm dreading happening to me on our cycle coming up as I know I don't respond well.  They didn't even suggest short protocol to me!  I really hope you get a great result with your IUI and it's great that you have a plan for next time if not.  Good luck   

Mrs Skinny, well done on your follies and loads of luck for Tuesday  

Jule, I had a very light bleed after about a week on suprecur both previous cycles. How are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i have bled after 7 days and longer

laura not long now hunni


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I know it's soon isn't it.  And your op is very soon too!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah time is flying now, i will be calling in under 2 weeks to confirm


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

sorry have not been on her all week, we have been so busy.  Anyway hugs to Mrs Thomas, and congrats to Lisa well done.

Mrs Thomas don't you give up please  

Well went to the clinic Tuesday and we were going for Pergovis, but i have reading up a bit and it's for bad responders, but I'm a good responder, the last IUI i had too many follies   so i mentioned this, and they agreed to keep me on Menopur, which has worked well the 3 times i have used it.

Had a scan and they saw both my ovaries, i cannot believe it, they never see the both  so that was a good sign for me 

I am on a high dose, not sure why but I'm injecting 450IU a day...and i am feeling it  crying, miserable, snapping at people you name it and i am it  
But i feel they are growing i know it sounds nuts but i can really feel a difference it's mad ....

Got my scan Tuesday morning, so fingers crossed   they are growing and multiplying like hell...

How's everyone else going?  injecting is a doodle this time..it feels like i have never had a break from doing it, so all you new girls injecting, just take deep breaths...

keep in touch girls
p.s a question would they egg collect on Friday next week if i have a lot of follies?  can someone help?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Lily, sounds like you're doing well.  I'm not sure the answer to your question as I've never responded well enough to have an early EC!!  I'm also on 450 menopur like my last cycle.  Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they should collect the eggs when your ready hun

what day of stimms are you on now?


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Kara

it's my 5th day injecting Manopur, so it will be 7th by Tuesday?  why do you think they have put me on such a high dose, when last treatment, i was on 350iu and they were nearly going to reduce the follicles, as i had about 26-28 i think?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't know, dose is decided on many many factors and often its better to start high then reduce rather then the other way round


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

got to dash

you need to sort your sig with your history hun

we are having a meet up on thursday if you fancy comig


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening all,

Well I had my 4th IUI today, not quite what I planned but it was better than wasting the efforts of the drugs I guess. DH did a good sample as usual so the nurse said we have as good a chance as possible. It went well I guess, just feeling a bit sore now. TMI coming up - just had a bit of blood on wiping so not sure whether to try BMS tonight ? What do you think ?

I'm hoping that we can relax through this 2WW, we arent hopeful so maybe that will make it an easier wait. Off work this week anyway so planning just to chill and spend some good quality time together.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure about the BMS Mrs Thomas but someone will be along to answer you.. Good luck hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done mrs thomas

the blood is probably just where the cathater has been, we always BMS after insem as if felt the right thing to do, its certainly not gona harm and the more swimmers the better

i hope you both enjoy the quaility time you have together and hey it often works when its least expected

mrs skinny good luck for tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mrs thomas.. we always had BMS after iui as we were always told to do so, dont worry about the little bit of blood honey it will be fine x

love to everyone else

kara.. your ticker is flying down now hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

well done Mrs Thomas & goo luck for your 2ww.  I didn't even think to have BMS after IUI!  I also didn't expect it to work and it was BFN for me but it did make the 2ww much less stressful.  I hope you manage to chill out, enjoy the time off with your DH and that you get your BFP


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck mrs thomas


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Mrs Thomas try and relax and who knows.  I didnt have BMS but after IUI but im not sure what they recommend.  I just came home and relaxed  and   you will get BFP


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck mrs thomas sending  for a bfp.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I had Bms after insem as kara said the more swimmers the better  
 For a Bfp for you xxxx


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi all

bad news game over for me, went to clinic yesterday and only had 1 follicle, cannot believe it, never been this bad, after injecting for 8 days?  i am so gutted cannot stop crying.  They offered me IUI (self funding) not to waste me IVF NHS, but we decided not to, what's the point, only 1 follie.

Been told to go back in 4 weeks, and may have to go back to endocrine, not sure what, as they told me as long as i am trying for children they cannot help me.

I am so numb.....so lost....


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lillymay, I'm so so sorry you've had to cancel your cycle. I had the same thing on my first go and converted to IUI (they didn't charge me for this?).  Didn't work though.
It's terrible when you've got all your treatment planned out and dates worked out but it gets stopped suddenly like this especially after taking all the drugs.
Is this your second cycle? How did you respond last time?

Take care & you know we're all here to support you


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Cardifflaura

this was the first IVF had 3 IUI's but responded really well on all 3?  had about 28-29 follies last IUI on 300IU menopur, so really confused and worried, why it was so bad this time and i was on 450IU Menopur. 

It's so hard you gear yourself up, and this was the last thing we expected  

they are on about endocrine again, but they cannot do anything, was under these for about 3-4 years before we decided to try for a baby, then we were sent to IVF Wales, as endocrine can not do anything, while your trying for baby's...so were confused 
Going back down in 4 weeks to see the Dr again, and see what options we have, but just shell shocked.....

thanks xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lillymay i am so very sorry hun

what protocol were you on? as they might be able to change the protocol for you


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all, i have bad news as well, they only got 5 eggs on Tuesday and then Lyndon phoned me last night to say they were all immature but they were going to leave them and they may be OK in the morning, when he phoned this morning it was the same news so its game over for us as well, he did ask if i minded him having a look at them to see if he can see what is wrong with them so i said that was fine, it may give us some answerers, he said they looked strange again as well.  So i guess we will be looking for an egg donor next, Chris want a break but the nurse did say they have a lot of women waiting for eggs but not many offering so when we get our head around what has happend (even thought we expected it i have still been crying) i am going to see if Chris is willing to put our name down and just wait.

Does anyone know how the follicles, egg thing works anyway? I was really shocked when we only had 5 again because i had at least 15 follicles.

I am so sorry to read your post as well Lilly may, I know its does not help but i am looking forward to a good glass of wine tonight, i know it will cause more tears but they are better out than in.  If i was you i would be making a list now of all the question you want to ask on your follow up appointment while they are in your head so you don't forget anything later when you go back.

Take care all xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hunni i am so very sorry this has happened and you will be sad for a while but please know we are all here to support and listen

I hope lyndon can give you some answers as to why at least this might give you some answers to the many question going round in your head right now

i can understand chris wanting a break, men find it hard to. I would get your name on that list and hey when your ready there are plenty of donor egg options aboard

you have a glass if not a bottle of wine and cuddle up and support each other.

i agree write down any questions, i always carry bits of paper with questions on them as that way i can write them down as they pop into my head

hugs to your both


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mrs Skinny so sorry hun it's so cruel, i won't give up so please don't you, we were thinking of egg donation if our IVF would not work, but by the look of things i won't be donating eggs, don;t have any myself by the look of things  

I just cannot believe how things can change so much?  12 months ago i had too many follicles, and yesterday just 1?  i am in a better position now than i was a year ago, I'm working now earning good money happy with life in general, and this fails 

I just feel like i cannot hang around with this...i got to get the ball rolling again as quick as i can, otherwise i feel like i', gonna give up, how much more can i go on?  who knows  i just hope and pray that i am not passed over and the "oh you have to wait for this and that"  i cannot do this waiting anymore 

I am beating myself up now about not having the new drug and the Dr originally offered me in Dec, i should of kept my mouth shut, as Pergovis is for bad responders, and i found out yesterday i am now a bad responder?

God the irony of it all .....

take care Mrs Skinny xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mrs Skinny, I'm so sorry. THat's so cruel that you've got this far and that's it.  I agree you need lots of wine and hugs from your DH. Once it's sunk in perhaps your DH will be happy to put your name on the donor egg list.

Take care & we're all here to listen


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lilly i am so sorry to read what has happened.  Can i ask why you were being seen by endocrine?
When will you have your FU in fertility clinic, did anyone give you any idea why this happened.  So sorry again keep positive and have time with DH  

Sorry also to hear your news Mrs Skinny-to get to EC and things go bad from there.  Hopefully Lyndon looking at them may give you an idea what has gone wrong.  I hope you manage to get some answers and are able to move forward


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lilly i'm so sorry keep positive and we are here for you when ever you need us.

Mrs skinny so sorry i hope lyndon is able to give you some answers. take time to get over this and then you will feel stronger to move forward to egg donation soon. 

  to you both xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to read about your ordeals mrs skinny and lilly.


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

Julie - were going down march 24th, to see Mrs Evans  hopefully, also while i was having my scan alarm bells rang when , they said have you got your tubes?  i knew then something was wrong.  The poor nurse she felt so awkward  
But no they have said nothing really?  which is really annoying, what tests can be done? anyone know, had hycosy, but nothing else really.
I was under endocrine for about 3 years, as i have had period problems for years, and about 6 years ago i started getting terrible headaches, and no periods what so ever, so i was sent to endocrine from gyne.  As  i have said they cannot do anything, unless i stop trying for a baby?  Perhaps my puturity gland is not doing anything at all, i was diagnosed with early menapause, but that was changed then to unexplained.
but thanks all for the support, what would i do with out this site and you lot xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lilly & Mrs Skinny - just wanted to say I'm still thinking about you both. What awful news for you both today.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im so sorry ladies hope you both get some answers


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi all

well it's getting a bit better day by day.  I have been having terrible pain in my groin and also my belly is really sore, and it's not from the injections.  I dont know what it is? but it's defo not a period due, any idea's girls?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to post my best wishes for LillyMay and Mrs Skinny - seems like we are all on a roll of bad luck, hopefully that means that we are due some good luck soon. (please  )

Lillymay - I too had 3 IUIs and started my first IVF but didnt respond well (Puregon) even though I responded right on each IUI. They told me its probably that my body didn't take to the longer downregulating on the long protocol (starting on day 21). I decided to try IUI anyway although I'm not expecting it to work (2 follies). If it doesnt work then they will be trying me on the short protocol next time. I was devastated too, I wasnt expecting any problems up to the point of EC so was totally unprepared for such bad news. Hope you are feeling better now.

Mrs Skinny - really sorry to hear your news too, I was hoping that you had got my good luck. Hopefully you can get some answers now. I agree that it is best to keep your options open for now, you both need time to adjust to the disappointment of this rollercoaster. 

Thinking of you both.


Me & DH went off to London for a couple of days, went to see Dirty Dancing (which was fab !) and spoilt ourselves a bit to try and take our minds off things. Not likely, its on your mind 24/7 isnt it. Hope I havent overdone things as I am absolutely shattered now, came back late this afternoon.

Mrs T
Mrs T


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im sorry to hear of your bad news girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Lilly i dont knwo what the pain is unless its ovarian pain from when you stimulated and its just your bosy getting back to normal.

Mrs Thomas im sure you havent done too much. Its important to have time to relax


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, just looking for a bit of advice tonight. After IUI on Monday been having strange feelings on my right hand side and not sure if it is a good sign or a bad sign - a sharp 'twisting' type of pain now and again - is it just the ovary adjusting after the drugs - anyone had something similar ?

Mrs Thomas


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not sure what your pains are .. jules answer to lilly seems most likely    ...twinges can be a good sign tho so dont worry... how are you apart from the pain


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Miriam, I om ok, twinges are not bothering me, just making me wonder ? As I have posted before I am not expecting it to work this time - it didnt work the first three times and I am still disappointed I didnt get to IVF. Hoping for a miracle but not expecting one.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you never know mrs t  stranger things have happened   do you still have nhs go off ivf left then?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Havent gone via the NHS route at all - was too worried about the wait as I am 36 and very impatient after many years of trying so we went straight to private. Will go NHS when the money runs out.., hope it doesnt get that far though


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

just a bit of an update really, still had no period? so not sure what these pains are, but still there?  not as bad tho?  what have i not had a bleed, my lining was nearly 6mm  it's making me think that my ovaries are not working at all now oh i hate this not knowing.  We have decided to go private in a few weeks, i fell that i am not/have not had much done to see why i cannot have a baby, i have only had a hycosy, nothing else, what is the protocol most people have had done, in testing etc?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

LilliMay,

Not sure you should have had a period yet - I expect it would come along after 2 weeks as normal ? 

I went private straight away just because I didnt want to wait, apart from some blood tests to check FSH etc to make sure I was ovulating, I had Hycosy and nothing else. I've now been told that they will do another blood test for my egg reserve - AMH I think after we know the outcome of the IUI after I failed to respond to the drugs like you.

I too have twinges in my lower right hand sign, I assume its just the ovaries settling down ? - the rest of the girls seem to think so too. Try not to worry, I share your frustration though. The best thing you can do is share your thoughts here because the girls are great at giving support. Hope youfeel better soon.

Mrs T


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lilly,
I did the NHS route.  I had bloods, laperoscopy (sp?) & hysteroscopy. Had my AMH done last August and result was 2.3 which is rubbish.
I agree wtih Mrs Thomas you wouldn't expect your period for about 2 weeks.
Ovary twinges are really normal, in fact they can go on for quite a while.  I had ovary twinges for a few weeks even after getting my BFP in September.
Our first IVF i didn't respond well enough and they converted it to IUI on the NHS for us. 2nd IVF worked but sadly I had to have a termination at 13 weeks.  So now onto 3rd & last go!

If you go private will you stay with IVF Wales? I think they are fab but then I've not tried anywhere else.

xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Mrs Skinny and Lillymay so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you both.  

Hope everyone else id ok.  Good luck with your tx.   

Lisa


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, who else is on their 2WW ? I am now day 10 post IUI and pretty sure I have AF pains. How is everyone else doing ?

Mrs T


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope its not af pains ..wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs Thomas good luck   hoping its not af pains and its just the uterus contacting getting ready for pregnancy  .

Ive got my scan tomorrow as been on suprecur for 18 days and finally started bleeding, im hoping for FET wk 16th March so not long now.

How you feeling Miriam?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mrs thomas hope you are ok and that it is not af pains.  

jule hope your scan goes well tomorrow glad to hear af has arrived


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule im so please you af came hun and good luck, the petition finishes tomorrow hun, bit of a let down considering how many people are on ff yet not all signed it....ah well never mind

wales is lagging behind as england are now starting to implent the nice guideline more and more

big thank you for your texts, i know im a stress head at the moment, someone slap me

queenie wow girl almost time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its gutting about the petition such a shame i was looking forward to a bit of media attention down at the assembly.  Who knows we may still get there.
Kara ill text you on the weekend and keep you posted.  Try and relax and have a good weekend.

Hope everyone doing ok?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope its not af pains mrs thomas   and its just as jule said hun        

wooo jule  wishing you loads fo luck for your fet hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Ebonie ill post tomorrow after my scan and let everyone know what the plans are gonna be.  How are you?  Are you in work tonight?


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Mrs Thomas these are for you       
I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck jule

mrs thomas postive thinking hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Loads of luck ladies


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your best wishes, still have strong AF type pains, particularly in the evening, but no other symptoms. Still hoping but not expecting (poor choice of words I know - lol !). Keep sending me those bubbles..

Wishing I had kept a diary on the last 3 IUIs so I can compare feelings.

OTD is Monday but I'll probably test Sunday cause Mondays are hard enough already.

Jule - good luck to you too.
Mrs Skinny - hope you are doing ok, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed mrs thomas, im hoping its a bfp for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gd luck for sunday mrs thomas       jule how did scan go ?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for Sunday/Monday Mrs T   for a BFP 

x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck mrs thomas for sunday. sending    to you


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooh dont leave my bubbles in an odd number girls, I am very superstitous !


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi all

Good luck Mrs T fingers crossed

Well still no period?  Bit worried also the Dr i wanted to see at Spire(bupa) he is on  hols until March 24th, so never mind, I'll book for a later date in March.  I have still be having pains but they are not as bad, and i can cope with it.  Just finding it hard this week, hitting me more than ever, that i responded so badly  

A friend in work is training to be a Psychologist at the mo, so I'm being a bit of a test case for her   but helping me in the mean time    So she so good  with me, and when i need it in work?

Anyway off nowWales are wining so I'm off girls xx

all the best you 2WW and others xxx


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Mrs Thomas said:


> Ooh dont leave my bubbles in an odd number girls, I am very superstitous !


sorry that was me just clicked again


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Phew ! Lol! Thanks Lilly May, keep your chin up.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sending you lots of luck for testing Mrs Thomas


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just blew you both some bubbles    having a freind whos psychologist sounds great


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Loads of luck for test day Mrs. Thomas x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mrs thomas made your bubbles 222 .. three even numbers


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bloody heck popsi you must be good at blowing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam..the absolute best     LMAO


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Mrs Thomas, really hoping you get a BFP on Sunday/Monday.  ^reiki 

Lillymay, it's really early days so you're bound to still feel very fragile about it all. Great that you have someone who can support you while in work


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Mrs Thomas have you tested yet?  you get a BPF


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs thomas good luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any news Mrs Thomas?  Hope you're ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, bad news again, although at least I expected it. Managed to hold off the tears until DH started to talk about why us ?  how much more can we take and then.  and   and  . 

Good job we were going out to see our nieces as I had to pull myself together. Feeling pretty down tonight but just have to get on with it and wait for our next turn.  

Thanks for all your support as always though


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

So so sorry to hear that Mrs Thomas.  I don't think it hurts less cos you were expecting it, probably just less of a shock.  take care


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Youre right, doesnt hurt any less 4th time you think I would be used to it by now.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww it's so hard hun.  I know it's early days but do you have a plan for what's next for you & DH?  Will you do another tx?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mrs thomas i am so sorry, i hope you can get a follow up asap


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I definately want to try IVF as this was converted to IUI after a poor response. Not sure how many times we will try though, just going to take it one step at a time. 

Our plan B is adoption - after all it's a family we're after. But I am hoping that we manage to have a baby of our own.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what dose of drugs were you on? your protocol should be looked into hun 

have you seen the questions thread, it is full of good questions to ask at follow ups


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I was on the long protocol, supecur & puregon, I will go back for a follw up but they suggested that they would try the short protocol this time and Gonal F I think. They also said they would test my AMH levels


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all sounds good to me and having your amh level done along with your history will give them a good guide on stimms.

short protocol is thought to be better for poor responders, im on it due to failed attempted with the long protocol

bfn are horrid and it certainly doesn't get any easier huni, bigs hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara, big hugs back. Best of luck with Tuesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you hunni

remember we are all here for eachother and hey if you feel like crying my advice it to cry and get it out rather than hold it in

i better get sorted ready for bed,tomorrow is gona drag


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree, I think it is better to let it all out, but not when I have work tomorrow so I have 'booked' Friday night !! Night night


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mrs thomas.. so sorry to hear your news, we had 4 IUIs too and all failed so i know exactly how your feeling, its a horrible horrible time for you and nothing makes anything seem better... take some time with your DH and then move on, we took the adoption route but good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry mrs thomas  hope you are ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww im so sorry to hear of ur Bfn Mrs thomas


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So sorry Mrs. Thomas


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mrs Thomas, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry Mrs Thomas x   to you and OH


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to read your news Mrs Thomas, i was really   for you and had everything crossed,  I used gonal f this time and it was really easy, the needles were a lot smaller and not as thick either so that has to be a bonus.

Chris has gone back now so i think all what has happened with us may hit home now i have more time to myself to sit and think, but we to have a plan and i think that is the best thing, we have just booked a holiday to Thailand for may and we are going to put our name on the egg share list in April when we go for our follow up appointment, then if that doesn't work its adoption for us as well.

Take care all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so very sorry for you mrs thomas.  take time to look after each other.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura incase i don't get online good luck for your baseline


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news Mrs Thomas

Good luck Laura


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news Mrs Thomas


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

much love Mrs Thomas xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your best wishes, I am ok, trying to look forward and keep positive. I have a follow up booked for next week to confirm the change in protocol and I have my first acupuncture consultation on Tuesday. I'm not sure about it but maybe it is worth a go - what does everyone think ?

I have had a REALLY heavy AF this week, had my worst nightmare today when I was so heavy I came through my trousers in work this afternoon.  Luckily it was past home time so there was hardly anyone around and I was able to just grab my stuff and leave. That has never happened to me before. I hope you are not all laughing, it was not funny at all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not laughing at all huni, that must have been awful for you

i bet you can;t wait for the follow up, its good to have a plan


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Never been so embarrassed, spent the drive home wondering when it happended and praying nobody noticed ! 

Do you know anything about acupuncture Kara, you seem to be the best informed on here !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know a little about it

i have personally had it on one cycle and found it very relaxing but i wouldn't do it again cause it didnt help me, but i know it can help so i would say give it a go

there are many studies for and against, i know a few girls on here have had acupuncture


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Im undecided at the mo but thought I would go along for the first consultation and take it from there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah see how you feel when you go

are you hoping to start again asap?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes definately, I am very impatient at the best of times. I am hoping that I can start on next day 1, I think thats what happens on a short protocol ? I am also going to have my AMH test so hope that doesnt hold things up. I am hoping for a baby in 2010 now, I cant bear to think of going through another Christmas and New Year without a bump !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know the amh results take around 4 weeks so it might hold things up a little which i know is a pain but they could alter your dose going from your last cycle if they can fit you in

we could be cycle buddies


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

What are your provisional dates then, I would love you as a cycle buddy, I think you could bring me luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i start the pill on sunday for 5 and abit weeks, stop in on the 16th and baseline around the 20th april ec week commencing 4th may

they better not change them on thursday lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll probably be a bit behind you which is probably better cause i can follow your progress abnd be prepared every step of the way.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe i can't wait, im excited now


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm too scared to be excited, just praying I respond this time. Glad youre feeling really positive, especially when you are still in pain. Second thoughts it might be the painkillers ! LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol it might be the painkillers lol

i m excited cause ive waited so so long

more drugs and short protocol should work for you hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too, TTC for 10 years (on and off). My DH was always convinced we would have difficulty cos we took far too many risks when we were younger, been together 20 years !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a long time, we have been ttc 12 years this year

wow 20 years together you must like eachother lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Almost the same person by now, he makes me laugh which is especially important at times like these.  He is an angel, although a bit lazy (arent they all) sometimes. I wouldnt tell him that though, sounds like your DH is a good un too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww
yeah luke is great but can also be a pain in the butt lol

we have to count our blessings don't we

is your appointment with janet evans?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

No I dont think so, Dr Thakare I think. Oh, I just realised IVF Wales is the clinic, I am at the LWC in Cardiff, I have been posting on this board thinking it was for IVF in Wales - doh ! Sorry, hope that doesnt mean I cant post here, I feel like I've got to know you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol  you plonker

of course you don't need to leave , you are very welcome and hey i would miss you

you are welcome to our meets too


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Phew, glad you arent gonna evict me. LOL

I'm a bit shy for meets, I like being anonymous, especially as I havent told anyone about my 'journey'. When I talk to the one frired I've confided in we tend to talk in code ! I remember saying to him all I want in life is a baby and an Aston Martin and he replied you can have both - call your first born Aston Martin Thomas !!!   So now when we speak in front of others he refers to the clinic as the garage, the drug combination as the spec choices etc, etc. Its like being kids having secrets.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats so funny

i like aston martins too, would love an 1998 vantage

i better go and have my shallow pointless bath lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Another petrol head, catch you soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166958.0

my hobby lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG you really are a petrol head, I'm not that hands on !


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel a bit embarrassed saying this but I bought my husband an Aston Martin Vantage for Christmas!!! I love it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't feel embrassed but can i have a drive please if its a full size model lol

how are you cath? how is your dh?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

He's much better thanks Kara. Just got to build his strength back now as he lost 3 stone since Jan!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Cath, is it a full size - I will be sooooo jealous if it is. If so, what do you do for work to afford such a dream car, I will change career if necessary ! LOL


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Mrs Thomas, yes it is rather special, its the closest I'll ever get to being a bond girl!!!  
I have a few businesses and my hubby is a major in the army. How are you doing? x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so cath when can we go for a spin lol

how is our dh now?


----------

